# EA FIFA [Offizieller Sammelthread]



## Shadow_Man (18. Dezember 2013)

[Ab HIER geht es um FIFA 15]


In diesem Thread dreht sich alles rund um das Thema FIFA 14.  Hier könnt Ihr Euch mit anderen Community-Mitgliedern austauschen und  Rat einholen, solltet ihr vor technischen oder spielerischen Problemen  stehen. Wir hoffen auf angemessene Umgangsformen beim Meinungsaustausch  und wünschen Euch viel Spaß beim Diskutieren. Auf pcgames.de findet ihr selbstverständlich weitere Informationen rund um FIFA 14. Sämtliche Infos, Videos, Bilder und vieles Mehr findet ihr übersichtlich aufbereitet auf unserer entsprechenden Themenseite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Offizielle Hersteller-Infos:





> *EA SPORTS IGNITE*(Nur Xbox One und PS4)- Ignite verbindet die neuesten  Technologien mit den besten Renderings, Ladezeiten, Animationen,  Intelligenz, Bewegungen und Online-Systemen von EA zu einer  leistungsfähigen, neuen Engine. Sportler haben menschenähnliche  Intelligenz, um bessere Entscheidungen zu treffen und bewegen sich  athletischer.
> *Lebendige Welten*(Nur Xbox One und PS4) - Die Atmosphäre im Stadium fühlt  sich lebendig an, die 3D Zuschauermenge und dynamische Seitenlinien  beeinflussen das gesamte Spielerlebnis. Die Teams spüren um was es geht  und der Druck steigt im Spielverlauf. Wenn ein Tor benötigt wird,  beeilen sie sich, um einen Einwurf oder eine Ecke noch schneller  auszuführen.
> *Pro Instincts*(Nur Xbox One und PS4) - Spieler werden intelligente  Entscheidungen mit schnelleren Reaktionszeiten treffen und bewegen sich  instinktiv über das Spielfeld wie Weltklasse-Fußballer. Die Spieler  werden Bewegungen antizipieren und so Gegner zustellen, Pässe abfangen,  über Tacklings und ausgestreckte Beine springen, um Kollisionen zu  vermeiden oder Gegenspieler durch halten und haken am Sprint hindern.
> *Precision Movement* - Mit bis zu zehnmal besserer  Animationstiefe und Details liefert EA SPORTS IGNITE dynamische  Bewegungen und Biomechaniken. Jedem einzelnen Schritt kommt nun eine  stärkere Bedeutung zu, da sich die Spieler realistischer bewegen, ihre  Laufrichtung verändern und das Tempo rausnehmen können. Die Änderung des  Lauftempos der Spieler hat einen direkten Einfluss auf das Gameplay.  Die Spieler bewegen sich athletischer und agiler, koordinieren ihre  Bewegungen besser und sorgen so für authentische Bewegungsabläufe  professioneller Fußballer in FIFA 14.
> ...


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (18. Dezember 2013)

Cool, vielleicht finden sich ja einige, die das spielen  Ich oute mich schonmal, ich spiele ausschließlich FUT...


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (19. Dezember 2013)

Um mal ein Thema zu nennen, auf das man antworten kann:

Mit welchem ultimate Team spielt ihr, und wie habt ihr es finanziert? Echtes oder ingame Geld?


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Februar 2014)

Neues zu FIFA 14:



> http://www.fifa4fans.de/winter-transfer-update-in-ultimate-team/Winter-Transfer-Update in Ultimate Team
> 
> In *FIFA 14 Ultimate Team* sind jetzt alle *Wintertransfers*  der Winterpause vollzogen – heute hat EA Sports das zweite und letzte  Update der Kader eingespielt. Somit können nun in den Päckchen die neuen  Spieler mit den neuen Vereinen gefunden werden.
> Die Auflistung aller vollzogenen Transfers gibt es in diesem Dokumenten:
> ...


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (17. Februar 2014)

Gibt es hier überhaupt FIFA Spieler außer mir?


----------



## Amboss (22. April 2014)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Gibt es hier überhaupt FIFA Spieler außer mir?


 
Ja, die gibt es. (Antworte etwas verspätet). Mein FUT Team ist hier: Bundesliga 4-1-4-1 Schweini FIFA 14 Ultimate Team Squad by DaiMudda | Futhead
Habe viel selbst erspielt, wobei ich das Season Ticket hatte und damit 24 Packs bekommen habe. War meist Müll drin aber immerhin bekam ich so viele Verträge, was ja auch ingame-Geld spart. 

Den Schweini habe ich in einem kostenlosen Bonus Pack bekommen und kann ihn nicht tauschen. War schon etwas Glück, dass er genau ins Team passt. Auf der anderen Seite läuft es mit ihm auch nicht besser. Bin jetzt 2x in Division 2 stecken geblieben. Bis dahin Durschmarsch aber jetzt in der 3 Saison sieht es gar nicht gut aus. 2 Punkte nach 5 Spielen. 12 brauche ich zum Klassenerhalt, glaube ich.


----------



## Amboss (6. Juni 2014)

Zockt eigentlich jemand hier das FUT World Cup Update? Finde es ja echt spaßig aber was man da oft für Knalltüten mit 50-70 Stärke zieht und verzweifelt auf tolle Spieler wartet, ist schon sehr anstrengend. Immerhin wird mein Team gaaaaanz langsam etwas besser.

Main Squad FIFA 14 Ultimate Team Squad by DaiMudda | Futhead


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juni 2014)

Der offizielle FIFA 15 Trailer der E3:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TnTYVT6lwBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Amboss (10. Juni 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Der offizielle FIFA 15 Trailer der E3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Needs more RAGE!


----------



## Amboss (12. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube, bevor wir hier einen neuen Thread starten, benenne ich den hier einfach um und verlinke im ersten Beitrag auf den Punkt, ab den es um FIFA 15 geht, oder? Glaube, bei dem Spiel kann man ja nun schon irgendwie davon ausgehen, dass es fließende Übergange sind.

Übrigens bin ich mal gespannt, wie das mit dem Zeitspiel und dem "Park the bus" wird. Das wird meinem Blutdruck sicherlich nicht gut tun! Aber an sich finde ich es auch wieder realistisch.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Juni 2014)

Das ist eine gute Idee, dann kann man diesen Thread auch für die nächsten Spiele nutzen.

Hier noch Infos von der Offiziellen Mitteilung von EA Deutschland:



> _"*Über 600 emotionale Reaktionen*_
> _Mit Emotional Reactions bildet FIFA 15 die Emotionen aller 22  Spieler auf dem Platz ab und ermöglicht es, Charaktere und  Persönlichkeiten der weltbesten Fußballer in einer Partie hautnah zu  erleben. Die Spieler verfügen über die komplette Bandbreite an  Emotionen, die sie im Verlauf einer Partie kontextabhängig in ihren  Interaktionen mit Gegnern und Teamkollegen zeigen. Dazu gehören neue,  authentische Reaktionen auf Entscheidungen, misslungene Zweikämpfe,  verpasste Torchancen, Tore und andere wichtige Spielereignisse.  Insgesamt gibt es über 600 emotionale Reaktionen, die den Verlauf einer  Partie widerspiegeln._
> _„Wir möchten, dass unsere Fans das dramatische Auf und Ab des  Fußballs spüren und die emotionale Achterbahn einer Partie erleben",  sagte David Rutter, Executive Producer bei EA SPORTS FIFA. „Wir  versetzen die Fans mitten ins Spiel und erzählen mit neuen Kommentaren,  Zuschauerverhalten und natürlichen Spielerreaktionen die  unverwechselbare Geschichte jeder einzelnen Partie."_
> *
> ...



Die offiziellen Systemanforderungen liegen ebenfalls vor:


> Empfohlene Spezifikationen:
> 
> 
> Betriebssystem: Windows Vista/7/8/8.1 (64-bit)
> ...



Vorschauberichte über FIFA 15:
PC Games: FIFA 15 angespielt
FIFA4Fans: FIFA 15 Preview
Gamona: FIFA 15 Vorschau
Gameswelt: Vorschau FIFA 15: Schmutz und Emotionen
Gamestar: FIFA 15: Der Sprung ins Ignite-Zeitalter


----------



## Amboss (12. Juni 2014)

Wobei ich sagen muss, ich glaube, ich werde diesmal wieder normale Online-Saison und nicht FUT probieren. Ist manchmal echt nervig, daran zu denken, wie viel man zu Beginn der Saison für einen Spieler gezahlt hat und was er jetzt kostet. Vielleicht mache ich es wie vor 2 Jahren. Einfach nach der Winterpause anfangen, wenn die Preise langsam runtergehen.


----------



## Amboss (24. Juli 2014)

Lewandowski jetzt auch ein Bayer bei FIFA 14 Ultimate Team. (und mehr natürlich).
Hab in letzter Zeit mehr Saisons gespielt und weniger FUT aber vielleicht zieht es mich ja nochmal rein.
https://www.facebook.com/6235971777...41828.623597177715792/666796636729179/?type=1


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. August 2014)

EA hat sich die Bundesligarechte bis zur Saison 2017/18 gesichert:  DFL Sports Enterprises setzt Lizenzpartnerschaften mit Electronic Arts und Topps fort - Bundesligastiftung - DFL - bundesliga.de - die offizielle Webseite der Bundesliga


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. August 2014)

Neue FIFA 15 Bilder von der Gamescom

Neuer Vorschaubericht von FIFA4Fans


----------



## Amboss (15. August 2014)

Ich bin echt mal gespannt. Denke aber, so richtig merkt man alles dann erst wieder nach ein paar Tagen Spielen. Vor allem online...wenn dann die Masse herausfindet, welche Sachen besonders gut klappen (oder overpowered sind) und einen abziehen. Habe aber "vom Feeling her ein gutes Gefühl".


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. August 2014)

Interview mit FIFA 15 Lead Producer Sebastian Enrique


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. August 2014)

Mittlerweile sind die Termine und Inhalte der FIFA 15 Demo bekannt:

Für PC/Xbox360/One  ---> 9. September
Für PS3 / 4                          ---> 10. September


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. September 2014)

Die FIFA 15 Demo ist mittlerweile verfügbar.


----------



## Amboss (16. September 2014)

Neuer mit 90er Rating. Aus der Katze wird ne Krake! Das kann ja lustig werden. 
FIFA 15 Top Players on Ultimate Team - Futhead

Bisher bin ich aber echt zufrieden mit der Demo. Es fühlt sich an, als hätte man viel mehr Kontrolle als noch bei Fifa 14. Ich sehe auch weniger Spieler übereinanderstolpern oder komplett sinnlos ins Abseits laufen. Andererseits sind mir diese Sachen auch erst nach ein paar Wochen mit Fifa 14 dann aufgefallen. Ich bin also immer noch vorsichtig aber freue mich schon auf die Vollversion.


----------



## BigSchlingel (16. September 2014)

Fand die Demo auf PS3 bisher nicht so überzeugend. Kaum Änderungen zum letzten Teil, außer dass sie die Geschwindigkeit hochgedreht haben.


----------



## Amboss (17. September 2014)

Heute geht die neue Web App live! Bin mal gespannt, was ich für Spieler bekomme. Sonst noch wer bei FUT dabei?


----------



## Bonkic (17. September 2014)

ich poste meine demo-eindrücke auch mal noch hier (in den anderen thread schaut offenbar keiner mehr rein):

bin überraschenderweise auch sehr angetan. 
vielleicht werde ich tatsächlich schwach.

nur ein paar kleinigkeiten nerven:

- warum bekommt man es bis heute nicht hin, dass der schiri nicht  abpfeift, wenn gerade ein angriff rollt? das hat vor 20 jahren schon  genervt.
- dass der gegner bei einer führung manchmal schon in der 75 minute zur eckfahne rennt, ist irgendwie albern.
- keine ahnung, ob meine defensive zu mies ist (vermutlich^^), aber dass  ein gegenspieler teilweise minutenlang nicht abspielt, sondern mit ball  am fuss über kreuz und quer über den platz rennt, wirkt nicht so  wirklich realistisch. 

noch ein wort zur grafik:
jo, sieht gut aus.
aber wo da dieser gewaltige quantensprung sein soll, von dem alle erzählen, ist mir schleierhaft. 
bei einer spielbaren kameraeinstellung sehe ich da ehrlich gesagt keinen riesigen unterschied zu den vorgängern. 
und bei close-ups fällt auf, dass spieler teilweise immer noch ziemlich merkwürdig aussehen.


----------



## Amboss (17. September 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> - keine ahnung, ob meine defensive zu mies ist (vermutlich^^), aber dass  ein gegenspieler teilweise minutenlang nicht abspielt, sondern mit ball  am fuss über kreuz und quer über den platz rennt, wirkt nicht so  wirklich realistisch.


Habe das Gefühl, dass Dribbling wieder wichtiger geworden ist. An sich kann es aber auch wirklich sein, dass du zuwenig Druck auf den ballführenden Spieler ausübst. Hast du versucht, mit R1 (oder halt der rechten oberen Schultertaste) einen zweiten Spieler hinzuzurufen, der ihn zustellt? Dadurch öffnet sich zwar wieder ein Raum, in den gepasst werden kann aber setzt ihn zumindest auch unter Druck.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. September 2014)

Ich hab mir mittlerweile schon die PC Version gekauft und bin am vorladen (spielen geht ja erst ab 25. um 0 Uhr). Das ist das erste Mal  seit 6-8 Jahren, dass ich mir ein FIFA gleich kaufe, sonst hab ich immer auf eine Preisreduzierung gewartet oder gar ganz drauf verzichtet. Diesmal verwendet man ja die neue Engine auch auf dem PC und die Demo hat mir ziemlich gut gefallen, das hat mich dann davon überzeugt es diesmal anders zu machen.


----------



## Amboss (23. September 2014)

Bin auch schon gespannt und könnte wohl auch schon auf der PS3 vorab spielen, weil sich mein EA Season Pass automatisch verlängert hat (Ooops) aber ich warte noch, bis die PS4 Version dann da ist. So richtig komme ich dann eh erst am Wochenende dazu.


----------



## Amboss (24. September 2014)

Da hätte ich jetzt fast Ronaldo noch drin erwartet aber stimmt schon, in letzter Zeit kann ich mich gar nicht mehr so an Freistosstore von ihm erinnern (außer gegen Bayern...grrrrr)

http://www.easports.com/fifa/news/2014/fifa-15-player-ratings-top-10-free-kick-takers


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Oktober 2014)

Erster Patch für PC erschienen

*Patch Notes FIFA 15*



Die  Latenz-Anzeige in FIFA 15 Ultimate Team wurde hinzugefügt, so dass ihr  vor einem Match sehen könnt, wie gut die Verbindung zum Gegner ist. 
Probleme mit der Kameraperspektive wurden für Gast-Spieler im Online-Saisonmodus behoben. 
Die Heim-Zuschauer wurden in Match Day Live Spielen korrigiert. 
Das  Problem wurde gelöst, durch das ein Spieler nach einem FUT Match nicht  weiterspielen konnte, da das Menü nach dem Spiel nicht erschien. 
Fix für die Hospitality-Upgrades im Karrieremodus und in Pro Clubs. 
 Spieler können nun nicht mehr durch einen Exploit unendlich oft den Schützen bei einem Standard wechseln. pieces 
Es  kommt nun nicht mehr vor, dass Änderungen auf der Bank oder in der  Reserve in einem Onlinesaison-Match nicht übernommen werden. 
Das Problem, dass CPU-Spieler bei Beginn eines Spiels in den Mittelkreis laufen, wurde gefixt (nur PC) 
Ein Problem, das dafür sorgte, dass Spieler ihren Virtual Pro nicht erstellen konnten, wurde behoben (nur PC)


----------



## Amboss (15. Oktober 2014)

Yay, die Latenzanzeige! 

Alles andere ist bei mir gar nicht aufgetreten. Wohl Glück gehabt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Oktober 2014)

Mal eine Frage zum Karrieremodus: wenn dort ein alter Spieler seine Karriere beendet, taucht er dann später wieder als Jugendspieler in irgendeinem Verein auf oder ist er ganz raus aus dem Spiel?


----------



## Amboss (16. Oktober 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zum Karrieremodus: wenn dort ein alter Spieler seine Karriere beendet, taucht er dann später wieder als Jugendspieler in irgendeinem Verein auf oder ist er ganz raus aus dem Spiel?


Ich glaube fast nicht, dass er nochmal auftaucht. Es gibt ja einige Jugendspieler, die erst im Verlauf der Karriere extra dazukommen, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Oktober 2014)

Amboss schrieb:


> Ich glaube fast nicht, dass er nochmal auftaucht. Es gibt ja einige Jugendspieler, die erst im Verlauf der Karriere extra dazukommen, soweit ich weiß.



Ach so, ok  Weil bei alten Fußballmanagern früher war das oft so, dass wenn ein Spieler seine Karriere beendet hatte, dass er irgendwann dann wieder als Jugendspieler aufgetaucht ist. Dachte, dass das da vielleicht auch so sei.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. November 2014)

Bei EA Spielen ist ja meist kein gedrucktes Handbuch mehr dabei. Wer dennoch nicht darauf verzichten möchte, der kann sich das Handbuch für FIFA 15 hier herunterladen (als pdf): FIFA 15 Manual - Digital Manual Instructions of FIFA 15

Einfach runterscrollen und es gibt da ein Handbuch in verschiedenen Sprachen und je nach Plattform zur Auswahl.


----------



## Muehlentom (27. November 2014)

Hallo, bin komplett neu bei Fifa 15 ultimateteam für iPad und kapiere nix... Und finde leider keinen Guide für nixkapierer.. Weiß jemand was? Besten Dank Tom


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. März 2015)

Für FIFA 15 ist ein neuer Patch erschienen:



> Konsolen- und PC-Spieler bekommen ein neues Update für FIFA 15. Der  vierte Patch trägt die Kennung 1.05 und ist seit Montag für Xbox One,  Xbox 360, PlayStation 4, PS3 sowie PC erschienen. Das Update soll  automatisch beim Spielstart angezeigt werden. Entwickler EA SPORTS fügt  so unter anderem neue Teams hinzu und beseitigt einige Fehler, die durch  die Community bekannt wurden.
> 
> Rund 330 MB ist das neue Update groß und kann seit Montag für die  Konsolen und den PC heruntergeladen werden. Eine der größten Änderungen  sind die neuen Teams für die Major League Soccer. So sind jetzt Orlando  City und New York City FC ins Spiel integriert worden. Die neuen  Mannschaften sind nun in den Ligen unter "Rest der Welt" zu finden und  können im Anstoß-Modus und in Online-Partien verwendet werden. Des  Weiteren hat EA einige Stabilitätsverbesserungen vorgenommen, die vor  allem die Online- und Multiplayer-Funktionen betreffen.  Online-Freundschaftsspiele, Koop Saisons, EASFC Match Day Challenges und  Ultimate Team Freundschafts-Saisons sollen mit dem Patch stabiler  laufen. Folgende Änderungen sind für die Plattformen ausgegeben:
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Juni 2015)

Erste Infos zu *FIFA 16*:

12 Frauennationalmannschaften enthalten
Neues Kommentatorenduo Frank Buschmann und Wolff Christoph Fuß

Der 1.Trailer:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=siVeBCaYeko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Juni 2015)

Offizieller E3 Trailer:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H6zTCl2NK5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Interview mit dem Senior Producer Nick Channon:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g5lEtTti_s0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



E3 Berichte:
@PC Games
@FIFA4Fans
@Gamona
@Gameswelt


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. August 2015)

Neue Infos zur FIFA 16 Demo:



> FIFA 16: Demo: Details, Termin, Clubs, Mannschaften und Umfang
> EA Sports wird vom 8. bis zum 10. September 2015 eine spielbare Demo zu FIFA 16  für Xbox One, Xbox 360, PlayStation 4, PlayStation 3 und PC (via  Origin) veröffentlichen. Die Demo erscheint zwischen diesen Tagen auf  den verschiedenen Plattformen, ist aber länger verfügbar. Das  Fußballspiel kann somit mehr als zwei Wochen vor dem Verkaufsstart am  24. September ausprobiert werden. Via EA Access auf Xbox One darf FIFA  16 als Trial-Version ab dem 17. September zehn Stunden lang angespielt  werden. Nichtsdestotrotz weist EA darauf hin, dass sich die  Veröffentlichung der Demo ohne Vorankündigung ändern kann.
> 
> Die  Demo umfasst zehn Clubs sowie zwei Frauen-Nationalmannschaften (können  ausschließlich gegen andere Frauen-Nationalmannschaften antreten): FC  Barcelona, Borussia Dortmund, Borussia Mönchengladbach, Chelsea FC,  Inter Milan, Manchester City, Paris Saint-Germain, Real Madrid C.F.,  River Plate, Seattle Sounders sowie die Frauen-Nationalmannschaften von  Deutschland und den USA. Gespielt werden kann im Borussia-Park, im  CenturyLink Field und im Estadio Santiago Bernabéu.
> ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Oktober 2015)

Für die FIFA 16 PC Version ist ein neuer Patch erschienen:

October 2, 2015 
*The second game update for FIFA 16 is now available for PC. *We will have news on the timing of a similar update for Xbox One and PlayStation 4 at a later date.
*The update includes general  stability improvements and addresses the following items identified by  the community and the FIFA team:*


Optimized goalkeeper rushing, AI, and positioning.
Improved player wage accuracy in Career Mode.
Addressed referee/kit clashes.
Addressed an exploit in Virtual Pro leaderboards.
Addressed a shot missing the top corner and still being called a goal.
FIFA Trainer button tuning.
Player clipping during intro sequence in certain stadiums.
 *The update also addresses the following FUT items:* 


EA SPORTS Football Club shared squads not showing players in FIFA menus.
Relisting Transfer List items not retaining previous price settings.
Error message when attempting to apply a contract consumable.
Away crowd wearing incorrect kit.
Some returning users experiencing an issue when naming their club.
Controller disconnecting in FUT modes.
  Our commitment to improving the FIFA 16 experience is ongoing, and  regular feedback from you helps us to make the game fair, fun, and  secure for all fans. Stay in the conversation on Twitter, Facebook, and the EA Forums.

Quelle


----------



## Homerous (2. Dezember 2015)

Auffallend ist die Konteranfälligkeit von Gegnern. Ich konnte die SpVgg Fürth gerade so durch die Relegation (gegen HSV natürlich) in die erste Liga boxen und hau dann die Bayern mit 5:0 weg, weil die früh pressen, schnelle Spieler wie Domi Kumbela aber bei einem gutem Steilpass nicht mehr zu fassen kriegen. Das hatte ich bei FIFA 14 anders in Erinnerung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juni 2016)

FIFA 17 mit der Frostbite Engine: FIFA 17: Wird auf der Frostbite-Engine basieren (außer auf PS3 und Xbox 360); Erscheinungstermin steht fest - 4Players.de



> Das Gerücht hat sich bestätigt: FIFA 17 wechselt zur Frostbite-Engine - jedenfalls auf PC, PlayStation 4 und Xbox One. _"Die Frostbite-Engine bietet der FIFA-Spielereihe und ihren Fans völlig neue Möglichkeiten"_, kommentiert David Rutter, VP und Executive Producer. _"Wir freuen uns wie nie zuvor auf die Zukunft des Fußballs und die Spielerlebnisse, die wir in FIFA 17 präsentieren werden."_ Das Spiel wird von EA Vancouver entwickelt und soll beim EA-Play-Event am 12. Juni um 22:00 vorgestellt werden. Die Frostbite-Engine wird u.a. bei Battlefield, Star Wars: Battlefront, Dragon Age, Mass Effect, Need for Speed und Mirror's Edge Catalyst eingesetzt.
> 
> Außerdem hat der Publisher angekündigt, dass das Fußballspiel am 29. September 2016 für PC (Origin), PlayStation 3, PlayStation 4, Xbox 360 und Xbox One veröffentlicht wird. EA Sports weist aber darauf hin, dass _"nicht alle Features auf allen Plattformen verfügbar"_ sein werden. EA-Access-Mitglieder (Xbox One) und Origin-Access-Mitglieder (PC) sollen das Spiel vorab (Play First Trials) ausprobieren können.
> 
> Zu den vier Fußball-Botschaftern und der FIFA 17 Super Deluxe Edition schreiben die Entwickler: _"FIFA 17 stellt außerdem vier neue Fußball-Botschafter vor, welche die umfassenden Innovationen des Gameplays entschieden beeinflusst haben. Marco Reus (Borussia Dortmund), James Rodriguez (Real Madrid), Anthony Martial (Manchester United) und Eden Hazard (FC Chelsea) sind vier Offensivkräfte auf Weltklasse-Niveau, die jedem Spiel ihren Stempel aufdrücken können. Sie haben die Gameplay-Neuerungen, die im Rahmen der EA Play bekannt gegeben werden, in Zusammenarbeit mit EA SPORTS zum Leben erweckt. Darüber hinaus erhalten Vorbesteller von FIFA 17 einen dieser Fußballer als Ultimate Team-Leihspieler. Alle Vorbesteller der FIFA 17 Super Deluxe Edition erhalten bis zu 40 FIFA Ultimate Team Jumbo Premium-Gold-Sets, Team der Woche-Leihspieler und weitere FUT-Inhalte. Klicke hier, um mehr zu den verfügbaren Vorbestellangeboten zu erfahren."_







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lPDOh5ZifyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. November 2016)

Der FIFA 17 Storymodus wird eine deutsche Synchronisation erhalten:



> Mit einem noch in diesem Herbst erscheinenden Update für FIFA 17 (für PC, PlayStation 4 und Xbox One) wird der Storymodus "The Journey" eine deutsche Synchronisation erhalten. Dabei verleihen die folgenden Synchronsprecher den Charakteren ihre Stimmen: Alex Hunter wird gesprochen von David Turba (die deutsche Stimme von Shia LaBeouf), Team Manager Butler von Charles Rettinghaus (Robert Downey Jr., Jamie Foxx), Agent Michael Taylor von Torsten Michaelis (Sean Bean) und Jim Hunter (Großvater von Alex) von Jan Spitzer (J.K. Simmons, Danny Trejo).
> 
> 
> http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/37840/2163000/FIFA_17-Storymodus_The_Journey_wird_eine_deutsche_Synchronisation_via_Update_erhalten.html


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Februar 2017)

FIFA 18 wurde angekündigt:

FIFA 18: The Journey Season 2 bestätigt
FIFA 18 - Season 2 des Story-Modus »The Journey« angekündigt - GameStar
Perfekt: EA kündigt FIFA 18 an! - Startseite - kicker


----------



## haefi (8. Februar 2017)

*FIFA offline spielen*

Hallo liebe Foren-Teilnehmer,

ich wurde  von einem Bekannten, der nahezu Abseits jeglicher Zivilisation lebt,  gebeten herauszufinden welche FIFA Version  die aktuellste ist, die als originalverpackte Version komplett ohne  Internetzugang zu spielen/aktivieren geht.

Vielleicht habt ihr da einen Rat für mich, er hat einen Win7 Laptop ohne Netzwerkmöglichkeit.
Danke!

lG Häfi


----------



## gnoccofritto (11. Mai 2017)

Sorry, ich bin diesbezüglich wie offensichtlich auch andere User hier überfragt.

Was anderes... ich habe auf Sport1.de einen Artikel gefunden, laut dem FIFA 2018 im September oder so erscheinen dürfte. Mitte Juni werden wir dann mehr wissen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Mai 2018)

Das kostenlose Update zur WM 2018 kommt am 29. Mai. Kann man ingame im Spiel sehen.


----------



## cr7fan (20. Juni 2018)

Ich habe gelesen, dass Champions League in der nächsten Saison zum Exklusivrecht von der FIFA-Serie werden kann. War es schon offiziell angekündigt?


----------



## cr7fan (21. Juni 2018)

Hab es recherchiert und gefunden. Wir FIFA-Fans können uns über die Königsklasse freuen: angekündigt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juli 2019)

Neuer Trailer zu FIFA 20: https://www.pcgames.de/FIFA-20-Spie...-Spielszenen-Gameplay-Verbesserungen-1295140/


----------



## ElvisMozart (19. Juni 2022)

Wirklich aktiv scheinen hier die PES und Fifa-Threads  wohl nicht zu sein


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juni 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Wirklich aktiv scheinen hier die PES und Fifa-Threads  wohl nicht zu sein


Nein, leider nicht, aber wenn jemand was neues weiß, so kann dieser jederzeit hier was posten 

Aber ich glaub so zum nächsten FIFA gibts noch keine richtigen Informationen.


----------

